# 0CG - DQ381 DSG Transmision - P174D00 - Valve 2 in partial t?



## ManshaKegril (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello everyone,

due to car being MY2020, and DQ381 trans being relatively young on the market I cant find any helpful information.
I have a TT with 40 TFSi engine 197ps, and d1381 7-speed dsg automatic.

I am getting a following fault code:
P174D00 - Valve 2 in partial transmission 2 Electrical error

The car has been crash damaged on the lefthandside, near where the trans sits, but there is only a very small scratch on the oil pan of the trans, and I am really confident that cannot cause the issue.

Does anyone know anything about this issue?
According to OBD11 data read, the fault was there 10km before the crash...

Thank you!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would clear the error and then check again for its eventual reoccurring, at first


----------

